# Salamander Scouts with lava camo



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

I recently got to paint some Salamander Scouts with a sort of cracked lava camouflage. I'm not sure that a camo pattern like this would work in a lava field (unless your cloak was emitting light- maybe camelioline does that?). But I was very pleased with the way it looks on the minis:


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

very nice job man. Liking the light source shading


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

Total bad ass


----------



## MRINCREDIBLE (Mar 29, 2010)

whaaaaaaaa??!! thats absolutley amazing! what a good idea for camo! + rep


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Very nice as usual man. Keep it up.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Awesome job man! +Rep


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

MRINCREDIBLE said:


> whaaaaaaaa??!! thats absolutley amazing! what a good idea for camo! + rep


Thanks. I had done some similar things on some Salamanders Terminators (they had cracked lava sculpted onto their storm shields, so I freehanded a similar effect onto their thunderhammers). 

The trouble is, they'd look so wierd with those bases if they were wearing normal camo patterns, so I think they needed something special.


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

I can't really be sure, but do these guys have black skin and white beards?

because that's freaking cool.

How do you get such a smooth paintjob?


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I have seen some awesome camo jobs on models. This, is definatly one of the better ones. I love the Salamanders as it is, and your take on them looks really cool. Plus rep dude, keep up the good work!


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

These scouts are very good. Great idea and a excellent paintjob.+rep


----------



## True_Darius (Apr 26, 2010)

i love the highlighting!


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

Great work! 
Just a question, but if they have lava camo on their backs, does that mean they'll be lying in the lava?:shok:


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Rep is coming your way for sure mate.


----------



## MRINCREDIBLE (Mar 29, 2010)

odinsgrandson said:


> Thanks. I had done some similar things on some Salamanders Terminators (they had cracked lava sculpted onto their storm shields, so I freehanded a similar effect onto their thunderhammers).
> 
> The trouble is, they'd look so wierd with those bases if they were wearing normal camo patterns, so I think they needed something special.


sounds amazing, you got any pics of them? you thought right about giving them something special. works really wellwish i could do that. might try for my next army.


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

NerdyOgre254 said:


> I can't really be sure, but do these guys have black skin and white beards?
> 
> because that's freaking cool.
> 
> How do you get such a smooth paintjob?


They have sort of grey-ish five o'clock shadows. It does lighten up their skin a little, but since Salamanders have African skin and blonde hair, it probably should.

I used the same technique on some bald terminator's heads, and I think worked rather well on them too.


As for how to get a smooth paintjob- well there are a lot of little techniques that add to it. These guys were painted in layers- I started out with the darkest green and worked my way up by mixing more and more of my highlight color into it.

You can make this smoother by either doing more layers or adding water to your layers (make sure you water down all your paints, but as you layer up, you can improve your blending by layering with slightly translucent-watered down paints).




MRINCREDIBLE said:


> sounds amazing, you got any pics of them? you thought right about giving them something special. works really wellwish i could do that. might try for my next army.


Well, I think I've posted up those terminators on Dakka before, but here's one pic:










I've got a whole gallery devoted to Salamanders right now, if you'd like to see more.


----------



## MRINCREDIBLE (Mar 29, 2010)

odinsgrandson said:


> I've got a whole gallery devoted to Salamanders right now, if you'd like to see more.


they are all superb. i want salamanders now! :good:

what brown/s did you use for the skin? becuas i sort of want to do a fijian complexion


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

MRINCREDIBLE said:


> they are all superb. i want salamanders now! :good:
> 
> what brown/s did you use for the skin? becuas i sort of want to do a fijian complexion


I was using P3 colors here. The base color for the skin is Umbral Umber (scorched brown would likely work). I highlighted by mixing that with Idrian Flesh (a similar shade to Bestial Brown).

I added in some extra details- like the 5-o'clock shadow by mixing some grey into my highlight shade and the red under the eyes is a bright red paint thinned into a glaze.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I must admit that I am surprised at how well those cloaks work. I saw the title and figured there was no way that would work. I stand corrected.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Very cool stuff there matey, and very well painted too!
The army is looking very swish keep us posted of more minisk:


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

The Wraithlord said:


> I must admit that I am surprised at how well those cloaks work. I saw the title and figured there was no way that would work. I stand corrected.


Thank you very much. I can't think of a better compliment than "I was bias against this until I saw the minis."


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I seriously like the paint scheme on your minis. Keep keeping me looking forward to opening your posts to see what goodness lies within.


----------

